# Boat Paint Job



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Not planning on having this done anytime soon but...what a fair price for a paint job on an 18 ft boat? Any idea? We're talking re-gelcoat on the exterior.


----------



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't have a clue!! But it might help if you describe what kind/type of boat. Size is obviously a huge factor in cost and by just saying it is an 18' boat doesn't give all the details. Maybe you could post a picture and someon can help. Good luck!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

To re gelcoat a boat is a royal pita! Almost everyone repaints with awlgrip, awlcraft, sterling, imron.. Much easier to respray and lasts longer. Boats are only gelcoated because the gelcoat goes in the mold before the fiberglass and when they pop the boat out of the mold the gelcoat is already smooth and shiny. Minus some wax and pva..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

My guess is it would be about the same cost as a lift kit.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your best bet would be to try and do it yourself. You could get away with using a quart perhaps and there are plenty of good kits on the market for under $100. Add in the infamous free time and labor for yourself and you can get off pretty cheap. I personally would not go with gelcoat for the PITA reasons. Plus, I've never seen anyone really utilize it on an aluminum boat. Good luck.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Disregard the aluminum comment. Got the topics mixed up.


----------



## fastglass (Sep 26, 2010)

Paint jobs are based on sq ft. A good qaulified painter will charge between $27 to $35 a sq ft. Depending on product. Price shall include all materials and labor.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW ! $3000.00 to paint a Gheenoe [smiley=violent1.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> WOW !  $3000.00 to paint a Gheenoe   [smiley=violent1.gif]



it would almost be cheaper to buy a new one  ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

get with Eric- paint it black he does sick work


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Not to sure of the cost, but the condition of the hull as far as scrapes and scratchs that have to be filled and fared, and the amount of prep work you do before handing it over have a big impact.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll work with you and give you a good price. 
Let me know....


----------

